# Cruelty trial at 3 yrs and counting. Ridiculous.



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Instead of spending all that coin on defense attorneys, why didn't the accused spend it on caring for their starving animals??? Unreal, all of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Exactly. A friend of mine is charged with managing the care of all of these horses. Some are even at her house. I also think if she is found guilty she should have to pay the back charges for caring for them. I would hope the SPCA (which is a non-profit) would sue for that at the very least. But our taxpayer $$ is going toward this ridiculous charade.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If I was the ruler of such things, I would make her do restitution work, cleaning all stalls, paddocks & pastures, by HAND!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We really need to get out **** together when it comes to convicting and handing out sentences for these type of people. 
Despicable.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

just wow, how ridiculous!!! And i agree it's an abuse of the system!!! this is bulls#!&


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ny has no system. Every wide spot in the road has its own completely independent government, complete with its own courts, highway depts, schools you name it. Sorta why governemtn is the states largest employer and they have nearly the highest local taxes in the country.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

*Update!! Guilty! Yay!!*

Hoskins guilty of 52 counts of animal cruelty - City & Region - The Buffalo News

Finally. Let's hope she does not get to appeal and does some jail time.


----------

